# 2000 Touring w/ M5 bumper/mirror pics



## ptown2 (Oct 2, 2002)

Any suggestions on my next mod besides wheel/tire combo?


----------



## rookie528 (Dec 15, 2003)

ptown2 said:


> Any suggestions on my next mod besides wheel/tire combo?


I NEED THAT BUMPER!!! very nice and clean...i'd have to say it needs the angle eyes headlight upgrade.


----------



## LA525iT (Oct 27, 2003)

Could you post a rear 3/4 shot of your Touring? Want to see the profile of that bumper.


----------



## ptown2 (Oct 2, 2002)

*Rear 3/4 view of Touring w/M bumper*

Here's a rear view of the bumper.


----------



## LA525iT (Oct 27, 2003)

ptown2 said:


> Here's a rear view of the bumper.


NICE!!! The debadge + the bumper looks perfect.


----------

